# Steve Mcqueen - Bullitt Chase -



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Robbie


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

absolute class. ruins a perfectly good film though as I just tend to skip through to this scene.


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

love the movie


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Driven down some of those roads. The film dose not do the gradient any justice, some are hard enough to walk up.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i will see your "Bullit" and raise you a "Ronin"


----------



## FHAT 1 (Oct 12, 2008)

i will call your ronin with a district13






cheers darren


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

FHAT 1 said:


> i will call your ronin with a district13
> 
> cheers darren


 well its not exactly the same is it :lol: anyway monkeys have been doing it since the start of time without a problem.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Ronin has the best car chase scene IMO.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Blazebro said:


> Driven down some of those roads. The film dose not do the gradient any justice, some are hard enough to walk up.


Me too, some of them so steep I couldn't see when trying to give way going up hill!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> YouTube- bullit famous car chase
> 
> Robbie


I love the way the music ends when the chase gets started a proper and then the only soundtrack is the engine, tyres and the chase itself. Just brilliant :thumb:

Agreed, Ronin is technically better, but I think the Bullit chase is the coolest IMHO - just 'cause its Steve McQueen :driver: ..!!!!!!


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ronin is spoiled by the ludicrous sound of the car engines during the chase
Have a listen and decide for yourself That pug sounds like a ferrari


----------



## FHAT 1 (Oct 12, 2008)

to go with bullit car chase

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RARE-MBOXED-C...hicles_DiecastVehicles_JN?hash=item2c515e69a3

cheers darren


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

Ive never seen the whole of Bullit.

Ive only seen the film twice, and on both those occassions i turned it on just before the chase scene, then switched off afterwards. 
Am i just lucky, or should i sit down and try and watch the whole film next time?


----------

